

Show HN: Benchmark your AngularJS application easily - robinbressan
https://github.com/RobinBressan/ng-benchmark

======
Bahamut
The benchmarks could be misleading, given that it stores a reference to the
element and attrs - I'd expect it to possibly mess with the garbage
collecting, thus not giving you a true benchmark.

------
aj0strow
fyi you can do Date.now() instead of new Date().getTime()

